# Updated inside of enclosure



## First Time Tegu (Mar 23, 2010)

I needed to clean out the tegu cage yesterday so I decided to add a lot of new things. Sorry that some of the pics are so foggy...I had just misted the whole cage 20 minutes prior and it started fogging up the glass right away.






















Tao has become slightly aggressive now that I have changed everything but i'll give him a couple days to get use to the changes.

I added a few inexpensive live plants this time to see if I can keep them alive and to see if they don't get dug up.

The basking spots also have tunnels underneath them for Tao and Tai to sleep/burrow in.

Any questions/comments are welcome.


----------



## nemo66 (Mar 23, 2010)

really nice looking. i bet he digs up the plants realy quick. mine always do.  i really like your cage though i think im gona steal your idea for the doors


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great looking cage! The only thing I would suggest is to put the basking bulbs on one side of the cage so the other side will be cool. Also you're gu is awsome looking.


----------



## First Time Tegu (Mar 29, 2010)

I think the pics are a little misleading, the second bulb you are speaking of is just to the left of the front center piece (the part between the sliding doors), it is also pointing to the left so that no direct light hits that side of the cage. I'll check the exact temps later and post the differences.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh, ok. In the 1st pic it looks like one buld is on the far left side of the cage and the the other bulb is in the middle of the cage. Sorry for mix up.


----------



## fireimp141 (Apr 2, 2010)

Love the color on your gu, pretty sweet.


----------



## First Time Tegu (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks :-D


----------

